# Playlinda Beach monday



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Went to the beach for a few hours today, was hoping to find some pompano, but there was nothing but blues out there. caught 6 blues between 16 and 18 inches, all on cut bait. tried fresh shrimp and frozen clams for pomps. Was a very nice afternoon on the beach. Hopefully can squeeze in a few more before it gets cold.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

sounds like a pretty good day to me, i am headed out early tomorrow, hopefully the blues will be hitting some topwater, my favorite action. Fish On!


----------



## blufish9 (Dec 13, 2004)

I was at lot #1 from 6:15 AM left around 8:30 AM, ran out of bait. Landed one Bluefish taken on finger mullet. The sunrise was beautiful, but it sure was cold out there ! Threw a bucktail for a few casts after I ran out of bait, but no takers.
Lot 10 had about 18 rods stuck in the sand, but I didn't see much action there.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

yea it was hard to keep bait on the hook, crabs must be real thick out there. The cut bait had to be big enough for the crabs to be at it for a bit causing rucus so the blues could find it lol.


----------

